# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  Вирт-смотр : кобели рабочий класс

## RexStaller

1.
Возраст 2 года



*дрессировка собаки БХ, ОКД,ЗКС*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyp3boypmJg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9zg_Cjeaqg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUXn0k0QRfI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjtyQKB1i0I

----------


## RexStaller

2.
Возраст на фото 4 года на видео 2 года



*дрессировка собаки ОКД-1,КД-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDA1oyFkFWs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=045OOaFPKlc

----------


## RexStaller

3.


№ 3, дрессировка БХ, ИПО А, В

сдача БХ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs95MRPzrDo
Защита, тренировки
http://youtu.be/FLaVJ1TFyrI
http://youtu.be/VAnPrLrWk0s
http://youtu.be/KhAYLPjVREk
http://youtu.be/m6ire5a0o2s

----------


## RexStaller

4.
Возраст 3 года



*дрессировка собаки ИПО-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsGoRI3vpRs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eD36H_0jjU

----------


## RexStaller

5.
Возраст собаки 2 года



*дрессировка КД-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC-wtPjnEZI

----------


## RexStaller

6.



*дрессировка собаки ИПО-3*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMKM-3ckEdE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_irTkpXiT5w

----------


## RexStaller

7.



*дрессировка собаки КД-1,БХ. Служебная дрессировка поиск НВ*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7a-pMH9za8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fliI5u5hLX8

----------


## RexStaller

8.
Возраст на фото 2 года,на видео 15-18 мес



*дрессировка собаки ОКД-1 КД-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7CTuGXnAD4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYcqcewKvn4

----------


## RexStaller

9.
возраст 2 года



*дрессировка собаки ОКД,ЗКС,ИПО-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDcYgywKcwI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4XKpmNN-AQ

----------


## RexStaller

10.



*дрессировка ИПО-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...T0komNs‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=IZhCyOreoss

----------


## RexStaller

11.
возраст 3,5 года



*дрессировка ОКД-1 КД-1 ИПО-3*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...6s-4y-k‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=cYgbNIi41yw
http://youtu.be/xhjK3fO1row

----------


## RexStaller

12.



*дрессировка ИПО-3*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTG8V...ature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=nFsH_1u-_f8

----------


## RexStaller

13.
возраст 2 года



*дрессировка собаки ОКД-1 ЗКС-1 КД-2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...zKvMtz4‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...JgeHkKQ‏

----------


## RexStaller

14.
Возраст 2 года 10 мес





*дрессировка ОКД,ЗКС-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...vugNvSk‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...3EWwOuQ‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...5-5OsNM‏

----------


## RexStaller

15.
Возраст 3 года




*дрессировка собаки ИПО-3*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...1opAv9A‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...RMaj76k‏

----------


## RexStaller

16.
возраст 4 года



*дрессировка у собаки ОКД,ЗКС-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...YFPsSCA‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...RucOjA4‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...CHijVSw‏

----------


## RexStaller

17.




*дрессировка собаки ИПО-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgrnxSuoC30
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISDMnqPDO4Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1RLo...ature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQhdCvKAAK0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YilChMnqteU
http://youtu.be/J0BqdtFNUqk

----------

